# Mon Hdd externe s'éteint tout seul...



## Tibus (19 Septembre 2006)

Bonjours tout le monde... 

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'ai un petit probleme avec mon Hdd externe, quand je le mets sur mon mac, il reste allumé 2minutes puis il s'éteint...

donc il est oppérationnel puis 2min après, la lampe de ce disque dur externe s'éteint. Mon mac n'arrive alors plus a acceder sur mon disque et plante (finder plante) et le seul moyen qu'il arrete de planter est de débrancher a chaud l'HDD. Et la il me mets "un périférique a été débrancher,... ..., des données pourrait être perdues." Je ne comprends pas grand chose. Pouver vous m'éclairer a ce sujet???


merci d'avance


----------



## Basvil (20 Septembre 2006)

Bonsoir
Si tu as le temps il faut vérifier le HD avec Utilitaires de disques et le réparer si besoin.


----------



## Basvil (20 Septembre 2006)

Autre solution, il faut le tester sur un autre Mac et vérifier et réparer


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour



Peux-tu pr&#233;ciser de quel type de disque il s'agit ?

Quelle est sa marque et son mod&#232;le ? Le bo&#238;tier externe a-t-il &#233;t&#233; achet&#233; s&#233;par&#233;ment du disque qui le contient ?

De quelle interface est-il &#233;quip&#233; (USB ou Firewire) ?

Son alimentation &#233;lectrique est-elle fournie par l'interface ou bien par un bloc secteur ind&#233;pendant ?


----------



## Tibus (20 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est de l'usb, marque Philips, le "HIC" c'est que cela n'arrive pas sur mon pc, quand je le branche sur celui-ci, ce problème n'existe pas...


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Septembre 2006)

Tu n'as pas répondu sur la question de l'alimentation.

Compte tenu des symptômes, je mettrais ma main à couper que c'est une alimentation électrique par le câble USB, et qu'il n'y a pas de bloc secteur indépendant.


----------



## Tibus (27 Octobre 2006)

ha si si, il y a un bloc d'alimentation indépendant a l'usb, (ça me le refait toujours donc c'est pour ça que je ressort ce post...)

vous n'avez vraiment pas d'idées???


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2006)

Au vu de ce qui pr&#233;c&#232;de, je soup&#231;onnerais un probl&#232;me de mauvais contact ou autre dans l'USB du Mac. Tu as essay&#233; plusieurs prises ?


----------



## Tibus (29 Octobre 2006)

oui oui j'ai essayer sur plusieur prise, la ou je le mets c'est souvent sur un UB mais quand j'essaye avec autre chose ça ne le fait pas... je ne comprends toujours pas, meme si je le branche direct sur mon mac ça le fait aussi


----------



## mbapcl (12 Novembre 2006)

J'ai également un DD externe philips qui connaît le même pb, je ne sais pas comment le règler, donc moi aussi je force l'ejection en le débranchant.
Seul bèmol: il n'apparaît désormais plus du tout sur mon ordi. Que faire?
Pierre


----------



## urgo94 (12 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour

A essayer:
Preferences systeme
Economiseur d'energie
decocher:suspendre des que possible l'activité du ou des disques durs.


----------

